# Taxes



## PDriver (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a full time job in a restaurant and drive part time; I've been told that since driving is considered a "franchise" it would benefit me to get a CPA other than Turbo Tax. Agree, disagree, and why? Thanks, PDriver


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

No, your an independent contractor.

The taxes are very easy assuming you have a good mileage log, if not..

There's no closing that can of worms it's going to be a nightmare with or without a CPA.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

PDriver said:


> I have a full time job in a restaurant and drive part time; I've been told that since driving is considered a "franchise" it would benefit me to get a CPA other than Turbo Tax. Agree, disagree, and why? Thanks, PDriver


Just make sure you understand what you can deduct. I use H&R Block tax software and is was pretty easy. But it didn't let me know my mileage was deductible for my state taxes and I caught that on my own. Which is good, cause without the mileage write off, I would have owed state taxes. Now I'm getting a refund from them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't understand what you are talking about with you state tax HR block automatically includes you schedule c with your state taxes .hope you didn't claim it twice


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Don't understand what you are talking about with you state tax HR block automatically includes you schedule c with your state taxes .hope you didn't claim it twice


Double and tripled checked it, for some reason - it never pulled it over. I was surprised too.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

PDriver said:


> I have a full time job in a restaurant and drive part time; I've been told that since driving is considered a "franchise" it would benefit me to get a CPA other than Turbo Tax. Agree, disagree, and why? Thanks, PDriver


It's a trade off, how comfortable are you working on taxes? How much time do you have to devote to your tax return? Time is money so if you're comfortable with it and have a few hours free it's probably worth it for you to give it a go yourself. If you're gonna need more than a few hours or don't feel comfortable with taxes, it might be best to hire a pro.


----------



## PDriver (Feb 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No, your an independent contractor.
> 
> The taxes are very easy assuming you have a good mileage log, if not..
> 
> There's no closing that can of worms it's going to be a nightmare with or without a CPA.


Cant I just use the mileage logs Uber/Lyft provided if I don't already have my own?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PDriver said:


> Cant I just use the mileage logs Uber/Lyft provided if I don't already have my own?


Unfortunately The IRS requires each and every business destination to be logged. This year you'll have to use what you got and hope you don't get audited where your mileage could get dis-allowed. Good advice would be to immediately start using an IRS compliant log to avoid problems.

Because it would be burdensome on most to record each business destination, I suggest an app that will meet all requirements. I use TripLog but there are several. Just keep in mind many do not record each destination but just total miles. (especially the free ones).


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

PDriver said:


> Cant I just use the mileage logs Uber/Lyft provided if I don't already have my own?


The IRS does require a log like @Seamus states above. However, a recent tax court case involving an Uber Driver has given us a bit of precedent to use the mileage reported by the ride-share companies as evidence of your vehicle expenses. This driver tried to claim 80,000 of business miles without a log, the IRS allowed him only the 9439 miles reported by Uber. If you're using Uber reported miles instead of a log, I might declare that fact in a statement in your return citing this court case:

https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/ustcinop/opinionviewer.aspx?ID=11787


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> The IRS does require a log like @Seamus states above. However, a recent tax court case involving an Uber Driver has given us a bit of precedent to use the mileage reported by the ride-share companies as evidence of your vehicle expenses. This driver tried to claim 80,000 of business miles without a log, the IRS allowed him only the 9439 miles reported by Uber. If you're using Uber reported miles instead of a log, I might declare that fact in a statement in your return citing this court case:
> 
> https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/ustcinop/opinionviewer.aspx?ID=11787


Thank you thats good to know. I have always been told that was the requirement but I now stand corrected.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Thank you thats good to know. I have always been told that was the requirement but I now stand corrected.


You're not corrected, the requirements are still as you stated. This is just a small acknowledgment from the IRS that it makes sense to use the ride-share company records, but it in no way obligates them to do so for anyone else at this point.


----------

